# Conditioning for an LD



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I am probably no help, because I am technologically challenged, and gadgets hate me, and refuse to work....I cannot even make a hand-held heart rate moniter work!!! So I have developed the fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants method, and i am pretty good at it. I have about 1000 combined Endurance and LD miles, and my horses have more, because I loan them out to friends whose horses go lame. (not bragging, just wanted you to know I am not a newby- know it all) 

My first ride was in 1998, and I remember the scary first ride, am I ready feeling!!! I did a couple of 25's, and was scared to move up, but you know what got me off my duff? I was at a ride with a 4 yo mare, her first ride, and I saw this woman fall off her horse while he was standing still. Really. Then later we met up out on the trail, and she was sick, and needed help getting back on, but finished. Then a couple of months later, I saw SHE had finished a 50!!!! Got me right off my duff, and I entered, and finished.Peer pressure???!!

Nancy


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well good for you, not tons you can do in a month, what ride ? The next few weeks Id concentrate on riding the same terrain with same gear, schedule farrier at least a week out.
your training is gonna depend on your schedule. get you rpace up around 7mph overall and do 15 miles see how he pulses down. Also get your horses used to resaddling up. My first LD my horse had never been re saddled after doing a ride, didnt go well. 
So take a day of it, ride, lunch break, ride. 
Give him a good solid week off before the ride and I will leave an extra day early if I cant get to ride camp well before noon the day prior.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks greentree & Joe. I will be doing the GMHA 50 & 30 Ride in Woodstock, VT. Its close to home and will allow me to bring my mare the day before to settle in. We did two 15 miles CTRs there this summer and had a blast, so I figured it would be a good place to do my first LD. The terrain will be hilly, but we train in the hills so no change there. I did 15 miles today and try to aim for 20-30 miles a week on average. I keep a detailed journal to help me as well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That should be plenty of training! I know I was overtraining when I did my first rides. We had NO idea how far or how fast we were going, because there was no GPS(that we coud afford). 

It was funny, there was this 10 mile fundraiser for our local therapeutic riding center, and we wanted to go. 10 MILES??!!?? We stepped up our training rides, and went to the fundraiser, and at the end, OUR horses were still spooking and prancing!! We figured we could do a 25 then....

You know your horse, and that is the best indicater of whether or not she is ready. If you ride 15 miles and she still has her ears up, ready to go, you will be fine. If she is dragging and glum at the end, perhaps endurance is not the right sport, or she needs more time. From the avatar picture, I would say she looks GREAT!!

Nancy


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you Nancy! She did very well at both of our 15 miles rides, placing 2nd the first time with a score of 97/100 and then placed 1st the second time with an almost perfect score of 99/100. After our second 15 it was pretty clear that she was ready to move up, but I've been so hesitant in whether we are truly ready to do it, and do well. But no more doubting...we are gonna do it! It's sometimes difficult to make the right decisions when it comes to this sport, I'm very grateful to have so many online mentors and resources. You guys keep me educated and inspired


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your girl is ready. Go for it!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Dawn, I think so too. I sent you a PM on Facebook...I have some other questions and could use some additional advice. 

Please continue to give me advice! I'm like a giant sponge...love to suck up the info :wink:


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Luka and I are doing our first Intro in Dripping Springs at Ride the Storm in October. We are doing 10 the first day and 15 the second. I have no doubt he'll do fine, but it's a good way to get started. If he does well, then our first 25 miler is 2 weeks later  and so it begins lol!


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

First off, welcome to the sport! I started doing LDs in 2007. I love that distance. I'm planning my first 50 in Jan (nervous and excited!) I usually ride between 10-16 miles 3x per week. We work a lot with long hill climbs and sand washes. This was my first year competing on my newer gelding. He did great at the rides! We finished 12th place our first and 11th on our second. Both rides I was holding him back a bit. My advice would be to make sure you don't accidently over ride. He was exciting and trotted out faster than he ever had in our training rides. He felt SO strong, I had to keep reminding myself to slow him down and make him rest. His recoveries were excellent and he got straight A's on his vet card for both rides! I was so proud of him.
My friend that got me into endurance told me something that has always stuck with me. She said "Just remember, you're the brains of the operation! And sometimes it's hard to remember when your cruising a sand wash at a 13mph trot and your horse doesn't even feel like he's working that hard". So keep in mind, take it easy and have fun!
A great book for endurance details is Going the Distance by Nancy Loving. I've read and re read many times.
Good luck on your first ride!


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> Luka and I are doing our first Intro in Dripping Springs at Ride the Storm in October. We are doing 10 the first day and 15 the second. I have no doubt he'll do fine, but it's a good way to get started. If he does well, then our first 25 miler is 2 weeks later  and so it begins lol!


I was just looking at the AERC website and couldn't find anything on those 2 shorter distance days  That would be PERFECT for me and my gelding! Do you have any more info on that ride? Thanks!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

distances shorter than a 25 mile LD are not sanctioned by AERC so may not be mentioned on the main websight. These are used as intro and recruiting rides by some ride managers. You'll have to check the individual ride flyer. On the AERC calander go the specific ride, there should be a link to a ride flyer or ride websight. click on that. If that particular ride has an intro ride it should be there. 
Not sure if that is a members area or not what rides were you looking at including state ?


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> distances shorter than a 25 mile LD are not sanctioned by AERC so may not be mentioned on the main websight. These are used as intro and recruiting rides by some ride managers. You'll have to check the individual ride flyer. On the AERC calander go the specific ride, there should be a link to a ride flyer or ride websight. click on that. If that particular ride has an intro ride it should be there.
> Not sure if that is a members area or not what rides were you looking at including state ?


It's the Texas region Ride the Storm on October 5-6. There's not a link to a flyer it's just a typed up description on the AERC website.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

lower left side of the entry on the calendar, there is a "flyer" link which will download a pretty good info pack along with directions, maps, trail descriptions and entry forms which list intro rides for both days.

Endurance Riding Online - AERC Central Region Ride Calendar<br>for the current 12 months


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Selena & I leave for Woodstock tomorrow to get settled into GMHA for our 30 on Saturday! Wanted to thank you guys again for all your advice & support. We have been working hard and I think we are ready!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Selena & I leave for Woodstock tomorrow to get settled into GMHA for our 30 on Saturday! Wanted to thank you guys again for all your advice & support. We have been working hard and I think we are ready!


Good LUck!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> Good LUck!


Thank you!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

So, how did it go??


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sharpie said:


> So, how did it go??


Sorry! I've been meaning to update you all but I've been so dang busy! 

Selena and I had a wonderful ride. We rode with a seasoned endurance rider so I knew the pace would be quick. I planned to pull back if things became too stressful but Selena did great maintaining herself and wasn't at all stressed with her recoveries after the first 14 mile loop. 

The trails at GMHA were beautiful and the weather was perfect, cool but sunny. We finished the 30 miles and came into the finish expecting to be the 3rd or 4th rider in (my aunt and the woman she was riding with were ahead of us all day and we didn't see them at ALL during the second loop so we figured they were WAY ahead of us). I walked the last mile in hand so I kind of knew Selena would be able to pulse down by the time we got to the vet. We got in, untacked, and walked into the vet with a pulse of 52 (Yay!) She passed her final vet check with all A's and with a pulse of 44. 

When I got back to hold area I saw my aunt and the woman coming down the hill across the finish, only to find out they had taken a wrong turn and rode an extra 5 miles! I was so shocked because this meant Selena and I had taken 1st place out a 20 riders without even knowing it! Our ride time was 3 hours 38 minutes and words cannot describe how proud I am of my mare. She gave it her all and we had a really great time together which was what we went out to achieve, our placing was just icing on the cake


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Great pics! She sure is pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

What saddle are you riding in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Faustinblack said:


> What saddle are you riding in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am riding in a Specialized saddle. We had to borrow it for the ride since my saddle was causing issues at the last minute.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it the euro light or the trail master?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Trail master I believe, not positive though. I know it was an older model. Super comfortable!
You can't see it very well because of my rump rug and saddle bag but this is the best pic I have of it.


----------

